# DVD player



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

I am trying to figure out how to place the cables into my dvd player and connect the cables from the player to the vcr and then to the tv. 


I have done this before but cannot remember getting to old I suspect.


My dvd player is a Magnavox model mwd200f


VCR us a Sony model slv-n51


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

you want to take the DVD OUTPUT RCA cables into the VCR's INPUT RCA cables. and then you can either use a coax or RCA cables to connect the TV to the VCR. And when you want to watch a DVD thru the VCR set the VCR's channel selection to "input 1" or similiar


----------



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

did it work??


----------



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

I regret to say it would not work. Does make sense to me, cable from the cable company is connect to my vcr, there is a digital cable that runs from the vcr to my TV, as I'm sure you know it that if it is not connected from the vcr to the tv there is no picture.


At any rate I just unplug the vcr and plug the dvd direct to watch a video
The only other thing on the dvd is a port for digital audio as I read it. At any rate I just pull the cables from the tv and plug the vcr in direct.
Thanks for checking back, I appreciate it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

sure if you willing to post pics of the rear of devices I can prolly be of GREAT assistance


----------



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

If you will tell me how to post pictures to this site I will see if I can do so.


I am beginning to think that perhaps the antenna cable to be connect to the video player first. 


Will get in touch soon


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

take pics of tv, dvd and vcr and post them here


----------



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

I have some pictures of the vcr and dvd, I have them saved in Photoshop


I checked the library but cannot figure out how to get the picture uploaded to that need some help on that problem


Will not be on board for a day or so but will check back.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

you click on the "go advanced" button....and then theres a lillte "paperclip" icon...click on it...you then navigate to where the photo is stored..and click upload and then its done...(make sure to click upload for EACH photo done.


----------



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

I am wearing you out, I clicked on the information in your post, I do see advanced anywhere on the page it brought Sorry1


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The VCR and DVD player don't connect to each other. They both connect directly to the TV.


----------



## yimmey (Nov 26, 2013)

I figured that out in my mind. We bought a new tv awhile back and it had two ports to plug the two units in. The tv I am using has just one.
Thanks for you input


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

scroll down until you see the bottom of the thread


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If your TV doesn't have inputs for both the VCR and the DVD player, then there's nothing you can do but swap cables when you want to watch one or the other.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

TonyB25 said:


> If your TV doesn't have inputs for both the VCR and the DVD player, then there's nothing you can do but swap cables when you want to watch one or the other.


Not true....EVERY VCR I have used in my lifetime has an RCA INPUT ...hence you can plug your vcr into the tv and then plug the dvd player into the RCA INPUTS of the vcr. Now the only difference is if your dvd player ONLY has HDMI then you will most likely have to switch back and forth.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok. I haven't used a VCR in years. If you run a DVD player through a VCR using composite cables, the picture won't look very good on an HD TV. But if that's how you want to watch DVDs, metallica5456 says you can.


----------



## williameugne (Apr 23, 2014)

completely not agree


----------

